
Should you really learn another language? - nreece
http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/05/should-you-learn-languages
======
michael_dorfman
What a sad, sad article. A provocative title, with nothing to back it up.

The author comes up with two reasons for not learning a new language: 1)
expanding your mind is worthless, otherwise we'd all be taking LSD, and 2) if
you have a new toy to play with, you might neglect your primary tool.

The second point is a reasonable one; obviously, people shouldn't invest in
learning a new language unless their fluency and competence in their primary
language is such that they can easily sacrifice the time.

The first point is nonsense; the LSD metaphor is a poor one, and it would be
more relevant (and useful) to compare learning a new programming language to
learning a new spoken language.

In other words: not even a good troll. Sorry, thanks for playing!

------
mechanical_fish
I think if I voted this article up it would create infinite recursion, causing
smoke to pour out of the Internet just like on Star Trek.

Thus, I back slowly away from the button...

